# Mondo Grass - Bettas



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Before anyone says its not a true aquatic, I know. And I don't want it for underwater purposes. But I do have a purpose for it. Which will be obvious once my "betta have fun" betta tank, yes I realise its a very corny thread ttl, is finished. Excuse the lime green colours, it will change, this I promise!

I want to create a biotype, which I mentioned in an earlier thread. But I don't think I have the time/$$$ to go hunting down all the exact plants I would need so I may use sort of "proxies" in the place of more specific plants.

I am wondering if Mondo grass would be found in an area which bettas could be found. I had a lovely mondo grass plant this summer, growing emerged, but due to hydra and mishandling of the plant, I wiped it out. woe is me, it was so pretty! But, I have an idea which might work this time around.

While I am at it, are willows of any sort found in betta areas?" I have a willow in my plans as well.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

DID i hear betta? I can't see to see this setup. I love bettas, so this will be an interesting one Sunstar.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are some plants that would be close to what they might be found in...

blyxa spp, hygrophila corymbosa, pogostemon helferi, cyperus helferi 

Also, stagnant slow moving, shallow water.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> DID i hear betta? I can't see to see this setup. I love bettas, so this will be an interesting one Sunstar.


If you click on the highlighted link in her top post, it takes you to her set-up


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> Here are some plants that would be close to what they might be found in...
> 
> blyxa spp, hygrophila corymbosa, pogostemon helferi, cyperus helferi
> 
> Also, stagnant slow moving, shallow water.


I am using 3.5 - 4 gallon tank without filter and relying upon waterchanges as soon as I feel the water needs it.

I would like the blyxa and the helferi especially the postostemon.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah...perhaps my favorite too!

What you have together already looks great! I can't wait to see what you do with it


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi!

You are thinking about creating a biotope with plants from other places?

Well, OK.

I believe that bettas are often found in rice paddies, so maybe you could get some rice plants? They might need a rich substrate.

Bill


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, as I said they'd be proxies until I could get more accurate plants. Not all bettas are found in rice paddies, they are also found in streams. Basically, I am aiming for a biotope or at least a close enough approximation as the Betta splendens is not exactly found in the wild as they are in common petstores. Unless I wish to get a wild fish or bred from a wild fish, my "biotope" will not be fully accurate anyway. 

So I am aiming to get a close approximation to the sort of environment that such a fish would be found in.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

right..i believe the true wild bettas live where the substrate is rich in Iron.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I've looked at pics and they seem to be in red streams. lots of leaves, tannins and apparently a red clay. 

I've seen pics where they are in areas with huge elephant ear plants. that would be a little too large for my tank, methinks. 


I've been trying to decide what my tank will represent and I think it would be a somewhat like a cul de sac in a slightly faster stream. I don't quite know the correct term for what I am thinking. I might aim to change the rock colour and make it more grey-brown. Providing I can get some colours. I am not sure how much I can buy and how much it'll cost. I might only beable to get one tint and the cement. 

I think I might want some of that pogostemon helferi for my main tank.


----------



## Chostshrimp (May 28, 2007)

Actually most pictures I have seen for Bettas in the wild is pure dirt and leaves in very VERY shallow water, but I have seen a lot of emersed crypt growing out of the water. There isn't a lot of vegetation growing from the water exept for the crypts becasue of the light is blocked by the foliage. I'm not sure about the Mondo Grass, but there little streams even "regular" grass grows and is a haven to the Bettas. I also don't know about the willows,but from pictures I belief I have seen a willow.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pointers. I did save a number of pics of betta habitats to my disk. Unfortunately my whole "biotpe" went to pot due to the fact I am using a number of locally collected terrestrial mosses for the top area of this tank. And some other plant which likely will die back. I'd like a bit of bamboo I think...I should drift down to the local greenhouses...hmmmm









This is how it looks unfinished. I do have mondo grass in it now, so this pic is "out of date" Anyway, i guess my attempt is to make it look like something a betta comes from.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

"Mondo Grass" is, I believe what you are calling _Ophiopogon japonicum_. If so, that is not an especially amphibious plant. It is rather straight-forwardly terrestrial. There are some semi-aquatic sedges, such as _Cyperus helferi_. It is from "Asia", specifically Thailand.

Also from Thailand and somewhat available is _Crinium thaianum _(a bulbous amaryllis relative); _Cryptocoryne albida_; _Cryptocoryne crispatula_; _Hygrophila corymbosa_.

You could try your hand with rice (_Oryza sativa_) grown partly emersed. You would need some viable seeds. That would look cool.

By the way, I keep asking wherever I see a betta thread, anyone know where I can buy a *"Spade Tail" betta*? They're like Veil Tails only the caudal fin ends in a distinct point.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

rice might be cool, I don't think I have the room. The mondo grass has done relatively well for me with its roots submerged until I killed it by taking it out (it dried out) 

As for a spade tail.... All I can say is keep looking or look for online betta breeders.


----------

